

Police may be accessing cell phone data during routine traffic stops - radicaldreamer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/news/should-cops-be-alowed-to-scan-your-phone-during-a-traffic-stop-5587825

======
colanderman
> According to the ACLU's letter, the organization requested usage logs from
> the Michigan troopers' devices, but the state police requested more than
> half a million dollars to pay for retrieval of the documents and records

Either the Michigan State Police's IT department is laughably incompetent or
inefficient, or the police department as a whole is corrupt and self-serving.
Both of these are reprehensible and have no place in a representative
government.

------
veb
Is this even technically feasible?

